# 3 Mech CDO



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Brian Walford" <bwalford@home.com>* on *Fri, 17 Mar 2000 15:04:58 -0700*
Andy- do you remember the day that 3 Mech was born?
Sennelager 1970 if my memory serves me right.  Remember the storm and 
the defense minister riding in the APC with the umbrella?
I was with 4 Fd Wksp I never will call it 4 Svc Bn.  I have been in a 
lot or rain storms and the only time have I had only the front half of 
my uniform soaked and the back dry was in Bermuda.  But that was one 
mean cloud that came over the rise and dumped on us.
As for Battledress, I can remember during the Czech crisis in Germany 
when we wore combat all day at work and at night we would be in 
battledress, webbing, weapon breach block in one pocket, mag in another 
and 5 rounds in another. 
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Andy- do you remember the day that 3 
Mech was
born?
Sennelager 1970 if my memory serves me 
right.
Remember the storm and the defense minister riding in the APC with the
umbrella?
I was with 4 Fd Wksp I never will call 
it 4 Svc
Bn. I have been in a lot or rain stormsand the only time 
have I had
only the front half of my uniform soaked and the back dry was in 
Bermuda.
But that was one mean cloud that came over the rise and dumped on
us.
As for Battledress, I can remember 
during the Czech
crisis in Germany when we wore combat all day at work and at night we 
would be
in battledress, webbing, weapon breach block in one pocket, mag in 
another and
5 rounds in another. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <davidwillard@home.com>* on *Fri, 17 Mar 2000 20:56:16 -0500*
William Anderson,
    I worked in the Int Section of 3 Mech at the time. I recall RSM Cox so
very well. Moving to Baden we presented quite an oddity for the "Blue Jobs."
Snr NCO‘s carrying canes and of course our very controversial dress. Danny
was the first RSM of the unit and bound to make us look distinguished. I
recall him canvassing all the base supply sections in Canada and rounding up
all the lime green dress shirts he could find. The ones we wore with BD.
It was these lime green shirts, bush pants with combat boots and of course
our maroon berets. He even went as far as to draft up 3Mech CDO specific
dress instructions that were unique to the army. One such regulation was the
carrying of swords for himself and the DSM. I can‘t remember if that carried
over to CSM‘s or not. Anyway, it created quite a spectacle on an air force
base. The base paper there, "Der Kanadier" had a field day poking fun at
their new lodgers. I felt the carrying of swords went just tad too far in
garrison. Well, one day during a very quiet time during lunch hour I
happened back to Bn HQ. The RSM‘s office and DSM‘s offices were only
seperated by a partition that didn‘t even reach the ceiling. My office was
directly across the hall. Going in I noticed the DSM - MWO Brindle sitting
at his desk having a coffee. He and I used to talk casually when alone so I
stolled on in to say hi. I mention the sword thing and how the air force
guys were having a good laugh about it. He wasn‘t saying much back but was
raising his eyebrows. I didn‘t catch on in time for I went further to ask
if, "The Count of Monte Cristo" was having any second thoughts about it?
Just as he buried his face in his hands a bellow came from next door...W
ILLARRRRD! Get your slack little ***  in here. OH, OH! RSM Cox had heard the
whole thing. The DSM just raised his hands upward and pursed his lips in a
sympathetic grin. For about the next ten or fifeteen minutes I was most
spectacularly reamed out and had the riot act read to me. During all this he
was so mad he was smirking and trembling with rage at the same time. I have
other stories about Danny sure to cause many smiles. One thought however is,
CWO Danny Cox was a good man, patriotic, loyal, and a real "Regimental Joe."
I‘m sure the time I had around him helped make me a better soldier.
Pro Patria
Dave Willard
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Fri, 17 Mar 2000 22:20:36 -0500*
Gentlemen,
on behalf of the more junior readers of this list, I‘d like to thank you
all for sharing these memories with us. And encourage you to provide more
anecdotes and tales as you see fit.
A country‘s military history may be a list of battles and wars, but the
history of a unit or Corps is the collective story of the men and women who
filled the ranks from Pte to CO. This is the aspect most often forgotten
when Regimental histories are compiled or annual historical reports written.
Pro Patria
Mike
At 09:19 PM 3/17/00 -0500, you wrote:
>An excellent tribute.  It is stories like this that remind we used to have
>seniors and peers that could cause a real impact on our lives in the forces.
>An enjoyable read.
>
>Regards
>
>Larry MacDonald
>
>> -----Original Message-----
>> From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of dave
>> Subject: 3 Mech CDO  Bobby Cox
>>
>> William Anderson,
>>
>>     I worked in the Int Section of 3 Mech at the time. I recall RSM Cox so
>> very well. Moving to Baden we presented quite an oddity for the
>> "Blue Jobs."
>> Snr NCO‘s carrying canes and of course our very controversial dress. Danny
>> was the first RSM of the unit and bound to make us look distinguished. I
>> recall him canvassing all the base supply sections in Canada and
>> rounding up
>> all the lime green dress shirts he could find. The ones we wore with BD.
>> It was these lime green shirts, bush pants with combat boots and of course
>> our maroon berets. He even went as far as to draft up 3Mech CDO specific
>> dress instructions that were unique to the army. One such
>> regulation was the
>> carrying of swords for himself and the DSM. I can‘t remember if
>> that carried
>> over to CSM‘s or not. Anyway, it created quite a spectacle on an air force
>> base. The base paper there, "Der Kanadier" had a field day poking fun at
>> their new lodgers. I felt the carrying of swords went just tad too far in
>> garrison. Well, one day during a very quiet time during lunch hour I
>> happened back to Bn HQ. The RSM‘s office and DSM‘s offices were only
>> seperated by a partition that didn‘t even reach the ceiling. My office was
>> directly across the hall. Going in I noticed the DSM - MWO Brindle sitting
>> at his desk having a coffee. He and I used to talk casually when
>> alone so I
>> stolled on in to say hi. I mention the sword thing and how the air force
>> guys were having a good laugh about it. He wasn‘t saying much back but was
>> raising his eyebrows. I didn‘t catch on in time for I went further to ask
>> if, "The Count of Monte Cristo" was having any second thoughts about it?
>> Just as he buried his face in his hands a bellow came from next door...W
>> ILLARRRRD! Get your slack little ***  in here. OH, OH! RSM Cox had
>> heard the
>> whole thing. The DSM just raised his hands upward and pursed his lips in a
>> sympathetic grin. For about the next ten or fifeteen minutes I was most
>> spectacularly reamed out and had the riot act read to me. During
>> all this he
>> was so mad he was smirking and trembling with rage at the same
>> time. I have
>> other stories about Danny sure to cause many smiles. One thought
>> however is,
>> CWO Danny Cox was a good man, patriotic, loyal, and a real
>> "Regimental Joe."
>> I‘m sure the time I had around him helped make me a better soldier.
>>
>> Pro Patria
>>
>> Dave Willard
Michael O‘Leary
Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

